# Improvement after 100 Days?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

I've just got a question I'd like to throw out here to everybody. I've finished the 100 days now and have seen some definite improvement in my symptoms however I'd like to see a little bit more improvement. How many of you saw more improvement after having finished the 100 days and how significant was it? Thanks.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Victor,I think you may know that I improved more after finishing the tapes than while doing them. How have you improved so far? What kind of improvement would you like to see? Just curious. AZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

AZ,I had heard that several people had improved earlier in the program whereas others like yourself had continued to improve after the tapes were over. I guess I just don't understand how it's possible to improve long after the tapes are finished? I know it has happened for people I just can't quite understand how it happens.I've just finished the 100 days and feel I'd say about 50% better but I'm still bothered by adbominal pain and bloating. I'm happy with this progress but I think I there is room for improvement. So I'm almost there but I still have little setbacks here and there which leave me discouraged. Do I need to go back and do the tapes again or will I continue to improve without them?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Victor-CBT also sometimes has big improvments post-therapy, and I definitely got better in the year following the few months I did it.I think that some of it is you've learned new ways to deal with the problem and that with practice we get better at them, and also bad habits can take a while to break, and as you do them less and less you can get better overtime.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Victor, I think improvement continues after the program is finished because the hypnotherapy lays down new pathways of thinking and reacting, new pathways on the brain-gut route. The brain is 'trained' into going on these new pathways rather than the old ones. That's how I understand it anyway.I had improvement throughout the 100 days.I have also had improvment after finishing the program in December. I also use the imagery the tapes taught me as visualisation when the IBS is bad. Sometimes I listen to a side of the tape now and again which is like 'revision' - making sure I remember things right.susan


----------

